# Brand New with Tags Costa Del Mar Pargo Sun Glasses. Glass Lenses, Case, Retainer, and Towel SOLD



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Brand New Costa Del Mar Pargo Model Sun Glasses. These are Matte Grey frames and blue mirror lenses for open water. The lenses are 580 Glass. These are new with tags, case, cleaning towel, neoprene retainer, and a beach towel. The Glasses sell for $226 alone. *Selling for $125 located near Mentor. Will ship for $5 with Pay Pal payment.







































*
*THE PARGO STORY*
Pargo is the little brother to Santiago, but it doesn’t need any help when it comes to fighting fish. Also called the Dog Snapper for their giant canine teeth and nasty attitude, Pargo rules the reefs.

This frame is made from 97% recycled fishing nets with 3% performance additive for increased durability and performance on the water. With hooding and side shields, keeper-ready temples and Hydrolite® rubber, Pargo shows it’s not the size of the dog in the fight but the size of the fight in the angler hooked up to the Dog Snapper.

*Details:*
Frame Color:Net Dark GrayLens Color: Blue MirrorLens Material: Polarized Glass (580G)Frame Fit:RegularCheck our Fit GuideCollection:UntangledSize:MCheck our Size GuideItem No:06S9086 90860161


----------

